# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Pre-Workout supplements and testicular and penis shrinking??

## oscar1990

Ok, just quickly- 

Can some pre-workout supplements such as superpump max 250 or Jack3d decrease sperm production or decrease the size of your penis??

Note: I have used a lot of pre-workout supplements and whilst taking a PWO, I am usually fine, however sometimes on my off days I notice the size of my nuts are not the same as when I take PWO? In saying this, my nuts on an off day is usually pretty full but does not feel as saggy and loose, lol. 

Question: Can some prework-out supplements such as Jack3d or Superpump Max decrease the size of gonads (testicles) or affect the functioning process, thus decreasing sperm count or altering size.

I was always told by my father to be safe then sorry, so just checking. 

Looking forward to your valuable responses.

NOTE: NO.XPLODE2 contains soy, thus obviously indicating decrease in libidio/sperm count as soy yields those properties- STAY AWAY FROM SOY  :Smilie:

----------


## oscar1990

anoyone?

----------


## manmanman

I've taken jack3d, napalm, mesomorph. Among others. Penis has never lost size? Not sure why a pre workout would cause a part of your body to shrink?

----------


## oscar1990

ok thats good news. I was just thinking duality must appear or be considered when using PWO.

e.g. Using a prework-out makes my sack feel fuller > thus causing them to shrink once I come or cycle off. 

Because, from what I have heard about steroids reflects the above statement, therefore I thought it would have the same effect.

Just a thought, very empirical but as previously stated better safe then sorry.

----------


## oscar1990

btw manmanman thanks for your response, currently 100 views and not one comment, lol?

----------


## Schmidty

no never noticed anything quite like that

----------


## M302_Imola

I have noticed that stimulates (like those found in preworkout formulas) temporarily decrease the size of penis especially during workouts. Not sure of the science but just figured that the blood was engorged into my muscles during my workout so the blood flow in the penis suffers temporarily. I haven't put much stock into this as it returns to reg size soon after my workout.

----------


## doc w

Stimulants cause fight or flight response with stimulation of sympathetic nervous system. Your body shuts down blood flow to areas deemed unnecessary such as the twigs and berries.

----------


## gearbox

> I have noticed that stimulates (like those found in preworkout formulas) temporarily decrease the size of penis especially during workouts. Not sure of the science but just figured that the blood was engorged into my muscles during my workout so the blood flow in the penis suffers temporarily. I haven't put much stock into this as it returns to reg size soon after my workout.


My pre-work supplement I get the same effect.

----------


## M302_Imola

> My pre-work supplement I get the same effect.


Good, glad I'm not the only one! lol Just pray none of your friend shank you in the gym. ha ha

----------


## Ashop

Stimulants can screw up your sex drive but wont shrink your penis or testicles.

----------


## Porky

mine shrinks after 3 scoops of jacked and a good workout , but goes back to normal after a hot shower and a few hours of rest, i just hate seeing it like that . when i was taking an ephedra supplement called black widow my sack was all sucked up to the top of my guch and also had the shrinkage going on.

----------


## M302_Imola

> mine shrinks after 3 scoops of jacked and a good workout , but goes back to normal after a hot shower and a few hours of rest, i just hate seeing it like that . when i was taking an ephedra supplement called black widow my sack was all sucked up to the top of my guch and also had the shrinkage going on.


Yeah I also experienced this back in college when I would take adderall to cram for exams

----------


## Lil man

I've taken acg3 lately and my sack stays tight. Shrinkage like I don't know what so....

----------


## hearnrumors

Caffeine acts as a vasoconstrictor. As in, you won't be getting enough blood flow down there.

Fun story: Chick sees me at the gym, wants to bang in the parking lot. I was on 400mg caffeine and 50mg ephedrine. F*cking embarassing.

Now I know... if it is a problem that you need resolved asap, pop some Bayer. Aspirin is a vasodilator, and will thin out the blood too.

----------


## M302_Imola

> Caffeine acts as a vasoconstrictor. As in, you won't be getting enough blood flow down there.
> 
> Fun story: Chick sees me at the gym, wants to bang in the parking lot. I was on 400mg caffeine and 50mg ephedrine. F*cking embarassing.
> 
> Now I know... if it is a problem that you need resolved asap, pop some Bayer. Aspirin is a vasodilator, and will thin out the blood too.


lol, I've been known to bang my chick in the gym parking lot too. Something about us sweating and throwing around the iron that turns chicks on in the gym. Your dick having temporary "tiny Tim" syndrome is no bueno though! lol

----------


## nkyle90

yea man seeing as caffeine and stimulants are vasoconstirctors it would make every part of your body appear tighter. (or smaller)

----------


## Jada34

Your size has nothing to do with your pre workout. That doesn't make any sense. It's bc your doing something physically active. Don't take your pre, and go play a game of basketball. Guarantee your crank shrinks up.

----------


## Porky

> Your size has nothing to do with your pre workout. That doesn't make any sense. It's bc your doing something physically active. Don't take your pre, and go play a game of basketball. Guarantee your crank shrinks up.


i believe that , but my whang never shrunk that much after football practice, compared to 40 minutes in the gym with a pre workout . i think the pre workout has alot to do with this shrinking situation we have going on here .  :Tear:

----------


## nkyle90

lol who cares if your dick shrinks in the gym anyway....i go to train not to use it

----------


## SEOINAGE

> Stimulants cause fight or flight response with stimulation of sympathetic nervous system. Your body shuts down blood flow to areas deemed unnecessary such as the twigs and berries.


Sounds about right, as a teenager I drank 2 litres of mtn dew to finish a book and write report, didn't work too well but dick shrunk a ton. I stay away from caffeine nowadays.

----------

